# Post hole digger ID



## Granpa49 (May 8, 2017)

Just bought a used PTO post hole digger and I would like to learn the brand and model number. There is no manufacturer identification, no model number, no nothing. Just orange paint and it is apparently a heavy duty unit. It just barely fits on my Ford 3930. If the pins were spread any wider or if the drive shaft were any longer it would have to be altered to use on my 3930.
The only bit that came with it is a 9 inch. The teeth, or should I say tooth, on the auger is a one piece casting spanning across both sides of the auger. I am hoping that will give someone a clue as to the brand. All other bits that I have seen have separate teeth on each side.
The ears on the top of the gear box look like those in photos I've seen of Rhino augers. The paint is orange. The frame tube is straight in the area over the lift arm yoke and there is a three-hole bar welded onto the bottom side of the tube that the yoke mounts on.
It runs well now but if I ever need parts it would be good to know what it is. I'm hoping someone who is familiar with that brand of auger can ID it for me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Might be an earthquake auger bit from Northern Tool?????


----------



## Granpa49 (May 8, 2017)

This one is made for use with a tractor. The only Earthquake augers that I'm familiar with are handheld. Did they make a PTO auger at some time in the past?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

A picture would be useful.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Granpa49 said:


> This one is made for use with a tractor. The only Earthquake augers that I'm familiar with are handheld. Did they make a PTO auger at some time in the past?


Yes, you're right ... they are hand held units. I was concentrating on the auger configuration.


----------



## Granpa49 (May 8, 2017)

Understood, I focused on the auger configuration there at the last. I'll try and get some good photos this weekend. On another note - with my lift arms bottomed out I am only drilling about 30" deep. I'm having a 15 inch extension made to go between the gear box and the auger so I can drill deeper.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Ya, we really need some good pictures. 

As for the digging depth, mine has a series of pivot points along the main boom that allows the "U" shaped frame, that attaches to the three point arms, to be pinned closer or further away from the tractor. I think if you use the hole furthest from the tractor ( the highest hole) that should lower the auger somewhat with the three point arms still raised, and give you a deeper hole. Unless your auger is digging to it's full depth already, then I'll wait for pictures and call this typing practice!
Here's mine.... note it is set up on the center hole. If I move the hole on the left, I'd have to raise the three point arms to make the frame reach... then I could get a bit more depth.


----------



## Granpa49 (May 8, 2017)

Paint your digger orange and it would be really close to what I bought. The bar underneath is about the same length but the holes are spread further apart, one near the left end, one near the right and one in the center. The ears on your gearbox look like the ones on my digger. I'll get some photos tomorrow (bad weather this evening). I can't read the label on your digger. What brand is it?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Mine is an AgriEase. Probably similar to a Braber/ BE. I think Agri Supply sells them as well. Maybe you could get cutting edges there.


----------



## Granpa49 (May 8, 2017)

These photos should show enough detail to id it if it matches someone's digger. There is absolutely no information on the digger itself. I looked at the Agri Supply site and understanding that the design has probably changed, the new one isn't the same as mine. The auger is different. 

I looked today at a TSC 12" auger and it looks like it would be expensive to maintain. There is a lot of banjo works to wear out. A simple auger, like the one in the photo, would be preferable.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

We might be getting closer!?!?
http://www.rolinmfg.com/postholedig.html


----------



## Granpa49 (May 8, 2017)

I found someone who sells the one piece bit like the one on my auger. The company's name is Lienbach in North Carolina. When you click on anything to get more information the site throws you off to Everything Attachments.com who apparently is their sole distributor. Only, Everything Attachments doesn't list their augers or bits but sells something that looks exactly like a speeco bit - the one TSC sells for much less money. I may never find out what my PHD is. Right now I would settle for finding a simple 12 auger that doesn't look like a tunnel boring bit and sells for a decent price.


----------

